# Children born to a permanent resident of Australia



## cutout33 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi,

Me and my wife have PRs in Australia and we are expecting a baby. I called the Australian embassy in my country and they told me they are not sure if the baby will get the citizenship once born in Australia as the laws have been changed early this year. can someone help with a recent info? the only reference I found states that the baby will be granted the citizenship automatically https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Life/Chil

Thanks


----------



## forw.jane (Aug 4, 2016)

cutout33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my wife have PRs in Australia and we are expecting a baby. I called the Australian embassy in my country and they told me they are not sure if the baby will get the citizenship once born in Australia as the laws have been changed early this year. can someone help with a recent info? the only reference I found states that the baby will be granted the citizenship automatically https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Life/Chil
> 
> Thanks


If Baby is born in Australia, it would be an Australian Citizen


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If the baby is born here and at least one parent is a permanent resident, the baby will automatically be an Australian citizen.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

cutout33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my wife have PRs in Australia and we are expecting a baby. I called the Australian embassy in my country and they told me they are not sure if the baby will get the citizenship once born in Australia as the laws have been changed early this year. can someone help with a recent info? the only reference I found states that the baby will be granted the citizenship automatically https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Life/Chil
> 
> Thanks


Australian embassies and even the Department of Immigration call centres are the last place to ask for immigration advice. I have seen too many people get wrong information and even the department advises people needing professional advice NOT to ask the department.

Children born in Australia to at least one permanent resident parent are Australian citizens by birth. 

Children born outside Australia to two permanent resident parents are neither citizens nor residents. 

Children born outside Australia to at least one Australian citizens may apply for Australian Citizenship by descent, subject to approval and meeting some criteria


----------



## cutout33 (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you all guys, I was getting really worried after calling the embassy!


----------



## harish_vemuri (Oct 13, 2015)

cutout33 said:


> Thank you all guys, I was getting really worried after calling the embassy!


May I know whether you have made your first entry in australia or not??
My case is the same, I and my wife got visa grant in july-2016 and IED is 03-feb-2017. But now my wife is carrying and we are planning to enter aus by jan-2017 and plan baby birth in aussie. Will I get any problems during immigration when I land in australia.


----------



## cutout33 (Aug 19, 2015)

harish_vemuri said:


> May I know whether you have made your first entry in australia or not??
> My case is the same, I and my wife got visa grant in july-2016 and IED is 03-feb-2017. But now my wife is carrying and we are planning to enter aus by jan-2017 and plan baby birth in aussie. Will I get any problems during immigration when I land in australia.


My wife will be landing later this month. so I'll let you know...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

harish_vemuri said:


> May I know whether you have made your first entry in australia or not??
> My case is the same, I and my wife got visa grant in july-2016 and IED is 03-feb-2017. But now my wife is carrying and we are planning to enter aus by jan-2017 and plan baby birth in aussie. Will I get any problems during immigration when I land in australia.


check with airline whether they will allow a lady to travel in final days of pregnancy...


----------



## harish_vemuri (Oct 13, 2015)

cutout33 said:


> My wife will be landing later this month. so I'll let you know...


Thanks for your reply, please update me once your wife landed in aussie.
And one more question, is it the first time your wife entering in australia or not??


----------



## harish_vemuri (Oct 13, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> check with airline whether they will allow a lady to travel in final days of pregnancy...


They will allow if we have a doctor certificate.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Most airlines don't allow women to travel after 7 months. If you wish to deliver child in Australia you just can't come at the last moment, things does not work like this here, you need to register your wife in a public hospital & this happens through local GP, most public hospitals are fully booked so it's important to make necessary arrangements much prior to the expected date.

Girl Aussie



harish_vemuri said:


> May I know whether you have made your first entry in australia or not??
> My case is the same, I and my wife got visa grant in july-2016 and IED is 03-feb-2017. But now my wife is carrying and we are planning to enter aus by jan-2017 and plan baby birth in aussie. Will I get any problems during immigration when I land in australia.


----------



## harish_vemuri (Oct 13, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> Most airlines don't allow women to travel after 7 months. If you wish to deliver child in Australia you just can't come at the last moment, things does not work like this here, you need to register your wife in a public hospital & this happens through local GP, most public hospitals are fully booked so it's important to make necessary arrangements much prior to the expected date.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks for your valuable information. She will be in sixth month when we are traveling to aussie. So I think, this time frame should be ok to complete all the formalities.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Any update on the matter as I am also in the same situation. My wife is due in April first week and we are planning to go there in January. Can I register my wife in public hospital before coming? what are the suggestions based on your experiences?

Thanks
A-A


----------



## cutout33 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi,

My wife is already there. You need a Dr. report statin her status and her ability to fly long distances. You can not register your wife remotely. She will have to go there obtain a medicare card (which requires a valid address and bank account) and the she can visit a GP who will transfer her to a public hospital of his choice to suit her condition and location.

Hop this helps
Goodluck


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

We(PR holders) were recently blessed with a child in Australia and the child was considered a Australian citizen. If you are planning on delivering at the last minute and leaving immediately due to your circumstances, you have to consider the process of getting an Australian passport for your child which is a bit of a challenge. You have to apply for a birth certificate - roughly 10 days, then apply for a citizenship certificate - roughly 4-6 weeks and then apply for passport 3 weeks(Passport has an option of express which gets delivered in 2 working days). So consider this as well if you plan on leaving quickly.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

cutout33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is already there. You need a Dr. report statin her status and her ability to fly long distances. You can not register your wife remotely. She will have to go there obtain a medicare card (which requires a valid address and bank account) and the she can visit a GP who will transfer her to a public hospital of his choice to suit her condition and location.
> 
> ...


The GP does not have a choice that he/she can make for the delivery in the public system. It is defined by the location of the patient and condition/complications. If you want to have a choice of hospital and doctors, you have to go private. We went private but for private insurance you need to have medical insurance coverage for atleast a year with most insurance providers.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

cdpothen said:


> The GP does not have a choice that he/she can make for the delivery in the public system. It is defined by the location of the patient and condition/complications. If you want to have a choice of hospital and doctors, you have to go private. We went private but for private insurance you need to have medical insurance coverage for atleast a year with most insurance providers.


Thanks a lot for the update. What was the cost and procedure for private insurance?

One more thing I have heard when GP transfers the case to Public hospital Public hospital may not assign a specialized doctor if 7 or more months have passed. In that case everything has to be done by mid wives.is it correct? That's a risky thing.

A-A


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Midwives perform all standard deliveries in public hospitals. Unless it's a complicated delivery or a c-section, it's a midwife. Private insurance won't cover you for nothing for the first entire year of insurance premium pay


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> Midwives perform all standard deliveries in public hospitals. Unless it's a complicated delivery or a c-section, it's a midwife. Private insurance won't cover you for nothing for the first entire year of insurance premium pay





> Thanks a lot for the update. What was the cost and procedure for private insurance?
> 
> One more thing I have heard when GP transfers the case to Public hospital Public hospital may not assign a specialized doctor if 7 or more months have passed. In that case everything has to be done by mid wives.is it correct? That's a risky thing.
> 
> A-A


Cost depends on what company and what package you take. We took family hospital + extras which comes to around $400 a month after government rebates and we paid for a couple of years and still continue to do so. Procedure to get insurance is very simple. There are n number of companies and there are online companies which compare providers and quotes like compare the market, iselect etc. 

If you are going public, GP refers you to a particular hospital and you get cared on each visit by the doctor available. I don't know the correlation you mention about 7 or more months. Midwifes are not dangerous, they perform deliveries in both government and private hospitals. A midwife goes through 4 years of medical/nursing school and then gets experience before giving delivery. There is no risk especially since they are very professionally trained than a mid wife in another country. I am guessing you are associated the traditional indian midwife who does not go through medical school and feel its risky on that basis. Actually the Indian midwifes are quite experienced in their own field regardless of whether they have medical education or not and perform a critical function when there is a shortage of doctors. 

Another thing to understand the medical system here does not work like in India. You cannot just walk in and see a specialist. A specialist is there to only see special cases that can't be handled by the GP and requires a GP referral. The specialist you are going to see in hospital will probably be the obs gynaec person and paedatrician. Don't assume also that your wife will get allocated for sure a female obs gynaec person especially in the public hospital as many obs gynaec specialists are male here in Australia. Also it is incorrect to say that medical insurance covers you for nothing for the first year. It is pregnancy related cover that has a waiting period of 12 months. There are different waiting periods on different items and varies based on company and plan. For eg on our plan, we have waitinig periods for 2 months on optical, 6 months on something else and so forth. Essentially they do not want you to abuse the insurance plans and provide cover for people who pay regularly. Once the waiting periods are over, they are usually transferable when switching to another provider based on negotiations.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the detailed feedback. Can you please guide what do you mean by waiting period? 
About 7 months pregnancy someone told me that you should travel as early as possible otherwise even in public hospitals specialized doctors will not be assigned which are required in special cases.
As per your experience is it ok to travel if my wife is more than 30 weeks pregnant? Is it allowed?

Thanks
A-A



cdpothen said:


> Cost depends on what company and what package you take. We took family hospital + extras which comes to around $400 a month after government rebates and we paid for a couple of years and still continue to do so. Procedure to get insurance is very simple. There are n number of companies and there are online companies which compare providers and quotes like compare the market, iselect etc.
> 
> If you are going public, GP refers you to a particular hospital and you get cared on each visit by the doctor available. I don't know the correlation you mention about 7 or more months. Midwifes are not dangerous, they perform deliveries in both government and private hospitals. A midwife goes through 4 years of medical/nursing school and then gets experience before giving delivery. There is no risk especially since they are very professionally trained than a mid wife in another country. I am guessing you are associated the traditional indian midwife who does not go through medical school and feel its risky on that basis. Actually the Indian midwifes are quite experienced in their own field regardless of whether they have medical education or not and perform a critical function when there is a shortage of doctors.
> 
> Another thing to understand the medical system here does not work like in India. You cannot just walk in and see a specialist. A specialist is there to only see special cases that can't be handled by the GP and requires a GP referral. The specialist you are going to see in hospital will probably be the obs gynaec person and paedatrician. Don't assume also that your wife will get allocated for sure a female obs gynaec person especially in the public hospital as many obs gynaec specialists are male here in Australia. Also it is incorrect to say that medical insurance covers you for nothing for the first year. It is pregnancy related cover that has a waiting period of 12 months. There are different waiting periods on different items and varies based on company and plan. For eg on our plan, we have waitinig periods for 2 months on optical, 6 months on something else and so forth. Essentially they do not want you to abuse the insurance plans and provide cover for people who pay regularly. Once the waiting periods are over, they are usually transferable when switching to another provider based on negotiations.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

A-A said:


> Thanks for the detailed feedback. Can you please guide what do you mean by waiting period?
> About 7 months pregnancy someone told me that you should travel as early as possible otherwise even in public hospitals specialized doctors will not be assigned which are required in special cases.
> As per your experience is it ok to travel if my wife is more than 30 weeks pregnant? Is it allowed?
> 
> ...


Waiting period is a minimum amount of time you have to wait before you can claim insurance benefits related to that benefit. For eg, if a plan had two months waiting period for dental, you have to pay atleast two months insurance premiums before being able to claim dental.

What you asked next is a very Difficult question which is best answered by the doctor taking care of your wife currently and the airline you plan to travel. Plus I don't know of anybody who has done that to provide you the insight you need. I assume care will be provided at the government hospitals if you present with emergency labour but don't know for sure. Hopefully some other expatforum members can share their experiences.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

A-A said:


> Thanks for the detailed feedback. Can you please guide what do you mean by waiting period?


The waiting period is the amount of time you need to wait from the start of your insurance coverage to when they will pay the cost for a particular benefit. For example, all insurance companies that I am aware of, will have a 12-month waiting period for pregnancy coverage. This way they avoid having people sign up who are already pregnant and then immediately receiving benefit payments for that coverage. This is a standard approach for insurance companies.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the information.
A-A


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

We are the permanent resident of Australia and have Medicare, my wife will be in Australia at 7.5 months of pregnancy. Will she be entertained by the public hospital in Sydney?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

shmilyusman said:


> We are the permanent resident of Australia and have Medicare, my wife will be in Australia at 7.5 months of pregnancy. Will she be entertained by the public hospital in Sydney?


Yes, you need to register with the hospital ASAP.


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

ya, that's why Instead of staying at Main City, I have the plan to move to suburb Bendigo 2hrs from Melbourne, so that appointment is easily available at the nearby hospital in that suburb and accommodation is also cheaper as compared to the main city.
Any other advice.


----------



## shari99 (Nov 28, 2016)

*Child Birth in Public hospital for Permanent Resident*

We will be travelling to Australia for the first time end of May. However, my wife would be 8 months pregnant. Would it be a problem for our case to be taken by a public hospital under medicare?


----------

